# Rocky Mountain



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

43 back at Open to the 2nd

6 back for Q WB. 3 w/o handles. 

That's all I got folks


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ran about 13 dogs on the double land blind in the open, called due to weather. 7:15 start with a second test dog.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Easier to list dogs not back in the 2nd: 5, 8, 22, 27, 31, 32, 34, 37, 51, 52


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Derby will start on Sunday


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

The list of dogs on entry express. Does the list represent the dogs running number?

Gooser


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Gooser,

Yes dog's number as listed on EE.

FOM


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Thanks Lainee.

I'm gonna come watch tomorow for a bit.

Gooser


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the warning!!! Hahaha


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

Way to go Lainee - kick some butt

Gooser - you should be training!!

LOL


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

25 back to the WB


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Dogs not called back to Am land blind: 4, 6, 10, 16, 18, 24, 25, 27, 37, 41, 42

33 back.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open to the fourth:
4,6,11,23,25,29,30,33,38,40,42,45


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

23 back in the Am.

Dogs dropped: 1, 2, 14, 20, 28, 31, 34, 36, 38, 40


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

They finish The Open today or are they going to continue tomm? Updates on The Qual?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Open Placements:

1. Fire- Farmer/ Thompson Congratz!!!

2. Woody- Knutson/Morgan Congrats!!

3. Darbi- Wright/Wright Congrats!!!

4. Kizzi- Beisenmier/Brian Congrats

RJ was Farmer

6 jams.....sorry left book in truck!!!

Congratz to all!!!

Aaron*


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Way to go Jiggy and Revilo's At Full Tilt


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Fire a.k.a. Squeeze,Keith and Danny. Is that her title also?


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Congratulations Fire, Keith and Danny on the their open win. Jacob, I heard Orie got second in the Qual.


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Whoo Hoo!!! Congratulations from the Ontario cheering section. Way to go Darbi and Marcy.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Big congrats to Fire & Mr. Keith on the big win. 



grat said:


> Congratulations Fire a.k.a. Squeeze,Keith and Danny. Is that her title also?


Unfortunately, I do not think so. 



VNB said:


> Congratulations Fire, Keith and Danny on the their open win. Jacob, I heard Orie got second in the Qual.


Thanks Mr. Vic. Wahooh. That's great. Congrats Mr. Arthur on QAA Orie. I bet Clay is happy about that too.


----------



## R.Sage (Sep 21, 2008)

Congrats to Marcy and Darbi!!! Pretty cool for just having a litter of pups. 
Rett


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Mr. Vic. Wahooh. That's great. Congrats Mr. Arthur on QAA Orie. I bet Clay is happy about that too. [/QUOTE]

That makes three sister's QAA, Lacy, Marti and now Orie. Hannah is on her way. Litter is coming along nicely.


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

Congratulations Marcy and Darbi!!


----------



## Decoyn (Nov 4, 2008)

Congratulations Marcy and Darbi!! Great job!!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Open Placements:
> 
> 1. Fire- Farmer/ Thompson Congratz!!!
> 
> ...


Way to go Brian!, Great Marcy, Congrats Morgans., Big Congrats to Keith on the win.


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Congratulations Mommy Darbi.
Your son,
Yankee


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Does anyone have the full results of the Q???

Congratulations to Susan and Arthur Hermes on the QAA for Orri (#1 Southampton's Override) - did Arthur run her?

We are so proud of our 3 littermates - QAA at age 2! Best wishes to all on good things to come!


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Derby last series: 12458-12


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Hope I have these right...

Derby 
1st- Ted & Slew
2nd - Brad & Riot
3rd - Shane & Turtle
4th- Joe & Goose
RJ-Ted & Kitty
JAMS - Barb & Check, Swede & Leaf, Marcy & Libby, John & Mike

It was a VERY fun derby.

Amateur:
1st - Suzan & Tia
2nd - Ted & Mootsie
3rd - Larry & Woody
4th - Mark & ??
RJ - Dave & Daisy

Congrats to everyone!!!

And thanks for all the congrats on Darbi...she was a blast to run.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

That Slew dog is impressive! 3 derbies, 3 BLUE ribbons!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

What a nice breeding that is turning out to be. Congrats on the derby win with Slew. 

Big congrats to lil Miss Tia and Mrs. Suzan on The Am win.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats Suzan and Tia, you two are on fire.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats to Finis Welch & Shane Ruppert on Turtle's first derby placement.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Way to go Shane,Finis and Turtle. 
Best wishes to all who got a ribbon. Looks like it was a lot of tough competition.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

nice weekend Ted


----------



## romer (Feb 19, 2006)

Way to go Paul and Larry Wood's running strong.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Another Field Trial in the Books

Thanks to:

Jim Dorobek and Michael Moore, who judged our Open and Derby and 
Bill Burks and Loren Morehouse, who judged our Amateur and Qualifying

Thanks also to:

Pros: Paul Knutson, Kenny Trott, and Marcy Wright who helped us with the trial (especially Paul)

Club members Brian Biesemeier, Larry and Lori Morgan, Tom Vaughn, and Jeff Warren

Our great bird boys

And flyer gunners: Dee Boice, John Goettl, Joe Harris, Max Morton ... I know I am missing someone .... sorry

Nice to be announcing placements at 3 pm on Sunday

Ted


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

EdA said:


> nice weekend Ted


Thanks, Ed

It was a nice weekend
Mozzie ran a nice Open
Mootsie qualified for the National Amateur
Slew won another derby

And best of all, Kitty who turned one year of age on May 9, 2010, was only entered as insurance that we had enough dogs for a derby, and saw her first training doubles on Monday gets a RJ in the derby (and will probably not see another derby until next year). Go Kitty Go!

Ted
.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to all who got placements and finished!!!! What a very fun weekend!!! Thanks to all the judges, club members and fine folks of the Rocky Mountain Field Trial Association as it was a very fun trial!!!

See you all Next Weekend regards!!

Aaron

PS Killed two rattlesnakes on the road on the way out!! Woo Hoo*


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Ted Shih said:


> Thanks, Ed
> 
> It was a nice weekend
> Mozzie ran a nice Open
> ...


Congrats on qualifying for the National Amateur...well done


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

A breeding note

FC/AFC Code Blue x FC/AFC Trumarc's Lean Cuisine produced 

Rocky Mountain Retriever Club Amateur

2nd: Mootsie
3rd: Woody
4th: Morey
JAM: Mozzie


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Congratz to all who got placements and finished!!!! What a very fun weekend!!! Thanks to all the judges, club members and fine folks of the Rocky Mountain Field Trial Association as it was a very fun trial!!!*
> 
> *See you all Next Weekend regards!!*
> 
> ...


I did too! It was nice getting out to see some nice work and dawg folks.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

congrats on Qualifying Ted. See you in MT.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to Suzan Caire and Tia for their Amateur WIN! WOW Suzan, three AA wins in two weekends! Smokin'!!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Ted, that's about enough Derbies for Slew now, don't you think?

CONGRATS on the 3 wins with him!!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS to Susan and Arthur on Orri's "Q" win!!!!


----------



## Barry (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks to Ted, Larry & Lori, Brian & Lori, and Paul for a good trial and a fun weekend with the Rocky Mountain RC.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats, Ted. Paul and Larry too with Woody.

What is Slew's breeding?


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Tim West said:


> Congrats, Ted. Paul and Larry too with Woody.
> 
> What is Slew's breeding?


Stormin' Norman x Gracies littermate


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Tim West said:


> What is Slew's breeding?


Norman http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/Asp/aDogView.asp?DogNo=78327 /Rachael http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/Asp/aDogView.asp?DogNo=101010 . For some reason I can't get the hypothetical breeding link from good dog info to work.

Clay has 2 littermates from that 1st breeding. Zoe (Yellow female.) won a derby @ 13 months and QAA @ 18 months. Ernie (Black male.) is the other one. He's coming along. His insanely high desire is fun to watch though. I mean he *loves* to do the work.


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Jacob,

I thought Ernie was a "Cash" pup?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

No sir. Ernie is Mr. Danny's pup out of the 1st Norman/Rachael breeding. Gunner is the young pup out of Cash/Sunny and Willie (Or as I like to call him "Willie Son".) is the other Cash pup. I'm not sure which bitch he's out of though. I believe it's between the 2 bitches I'm thinking of, but I don't know. I do know the bitch is bred well. Maybe Steve or Mr. Dave will chime in so I'll know. I know Clay had another Cash pup out of Barkley that he sold to Mr. Kenny Trott. Clay & I both really liked that one as well.


----------

